# [SOLVED] Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey.
I've experienced some problems with what i believe to be my graphics card,after awhile of it being on my computer freezes up and my monitor goes all strange and flickery, im guessing this is the safety shutdown of the graphics card or something?.
my graphics card is sitting at 78 degrees(case on) and 74 degrees(case off) when its idle, i've opened my PC and found there is alot of dust sitting in the card, but i cant remove the case to clean it.
I had to download Rivatuner and manually set my fan to work harder to cool it down, shouldnt it be doing that on its own? or is it because of the dust?

Any help is appreciated, 
Thanks

EDIT
Btw here's System Specs:

DELL XPS 420
OS: Vista Home 32bit
Memory: 3GB
HDD: 450GB
CPU: Intel Quad Core 2.4 Mhz
Video Card: Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT 512 MB


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

blow out the dust with a can of air

power supply

brand
model
wattage

does it do the same in safe mode

try reinstalling the drivers

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*



dai said:


> blow out the dust with a can of air
> 
> power supply
> 
> ...


I dont have a can of air, nor know where to purchase one.

Power Supply:
Manufacturer: Dell
Model: L375P-00
100-120V - 9A 50-60Hz
200-240V - 4.5A 50-60Hz

Tried reinstalling drivers and booting in low resolution mode, still the same result.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

usually available at local computer store

upgrade the psu

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

PSU? its been fine for the last year and a half?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

From your first post - "_after awhile of it being on my computer freezes up and my monitor goes all strange and flickery_"

Your description indicates that the problem could be related to the PSU and/or overheating graphics card.

What are the temperatures and +12V reading in BIOS?

The 375W Dell L375P-00 has two 18A +12V rails. This is borderline for a PCIE 8800GT. It's been fine for the last year and a half, but now it's not. The power output from all PSUs (even the most expensive ones) deteriorates over time. Dai's link to a 550W Corsair is the minimum I would consider for this card.

The high graphics temperature could also be PSU-related, as the PSU generates excessive heat when over-stressed.

74C idle is way too hot. It's more than I ever see on my 8800GT under extreme stress test conditions. Idle should be around 35-40C.

What fan speed are you using in Rivatuner? If it's 100%, does dropping it to the default 40% cause the computer to crash?

Clearing out the dust with a can of compressed air will definitely help. Also, check the front and rear case fans, the CPU fan and the graphics card fan. Make sure they're spinning quietly, completely free of dust, and unobstructed by wires or cables.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

When i make the fan run at 90% it cools the Graphics Card down to 50 degrees.

Ok thanks for the help, guess ill be saving for a new PSU ^^


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Dell, as well as most all other PC retailers, include questionable quality PSU's. You need to be in the 550W + range. Pre-Built PC's are also noted for poor airflow.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

It's even crashing on temperatures as low as 65 degrees now.
Screen has all blue dots, which look mosaic-like everywhere


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Is that 65C at idle with no programs running?

What are the temperatures and +12V reading in BIOS?

Do you get any artifacts or random characters on the screen when you first turn the computer on (before Windows loads) or in safe mode or in BIOS?

It sounds like your graphics card is overheating or the card's VRAM could already be damaged due to the low quality PSU (check the +12V).

Clean out the dust and check the fans.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

where do i read in BIOS?

No Artifacts show up, has only happened once where it has, and that was when the GPU hit a temperature of 78 degrees and froze

I cleaned out all the dust that was possible out of the Graphics Card, there's a fan at the front of the computer that seem hard to get to


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

How to enter BIOS: http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000192.htm

Once you're into the BIOS screen by tapping the correct key at startup (usually F1, F2 or Del), use the cursor keys to navigate to the page that shows the temperatures and voltages.

If the front case fan is dirty or the air intake vents are clogged with dust, then not enough cool air is being pulled into the computer.

There should also be a large fan at the top rear of the case to blow out the warm air.

Clean all the fans, card slots and heatsink with a can of compressed air, then switch on and make sure all the fans (case, CPU, graphics) are spinning. Don't touch anything inside the case while the computer is on.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

heres and update: 

its happening more frequent now, keeps freezing with lots of blue ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ everywhere


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Take the computer to your local PC store and ask them to install a good quality 550W PSU so they can test to see if the graphics card has been damaged.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

ok thanks for your help

Sorry to double post,
I've ordered what i think is the same PSU that Dai linked me but from a different website: http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/3476852/Corsair-VX-550-PSU-Power-Supply-Unit-550W/Product.html
If this turns out to not solve the problem can anyone recommend a good graphics card to replace my current 8800 GT, preferably not with a too over the top price


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

There's no guarantee that a new PSU will solve your problem if the graphics card is already damaged, but it will allow you to upgrade the graphics card either now or at a later date, which your current PSU wouldn't be powerful enough for.

If it's not too late to cancel your order, you can get the same 550W Corsair PSU for £66, or the 650W Corsair for £76. The 650W gives you more choices for graphics cards, allowing you to go for a better one if that's what you want to do.

550W - http://www.dabs.com/products/corsair-memory-550w-vx-psu-4Q0T.html 
650W - http://www.dabs.com/products/corsair-memory-650w-tx-series-atx-4RY9.html
(both free delivery)

The 8800GT has been updated and is now called the 9800GT (same card, just a new name). Available for £67 from http://www.advancetec.co.uk/acatalo...2MB_DDR3_DUAL_DVI_TV_PCI-E_Graphics_Card.html

If you want a newer more powerful card, what's your price limit, and do you want it to support DirectX 11?

The HD4890 would be a good choice for a DirectX 10 card, £124 from http://www.vipergaming.co.uk/sapphire-ati-radeon-hd4890-1gb-hdmi-pci-e-hd-4890-p-2119.html or the HD5770 DirectX 11, £113 from http://www.ebuyer.com/product/199404

More expensive cards are available, but the HD4890 and HD5770 are reasonably priced and perform better than your current card.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

The PSU i ordered last night (the 550W Corsair) is already in packing unfortunately, but i wouldnt mind staying with the same card, the 9800GT?, as apart from now, its served me quite well with gaming.

my PC tends to crash now even while the card is at 53 degrees (just after startup) could that still be the same problem?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

I'd wait until the new PSU arrives before using the computer again.

I've just found this thread (*link*) on another forum from January 2008. The first few posts discuss the weak 375W PSU that comes with your Dell XPS 420, so you're not the only one to be caught out by Dell's poor quality components.

While you've got the case open to install the PSU, this gives you a good opportunity to clean out all the dust.

Let us know if you need any help installing it. If this is your first time, make a note of how all the cables are connected from your current PSU to the motherboard and devices, and then match them up to the cables on the new PSU.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

I've swapped out my old Nvidia Geforce 8800GT with a weaker graphics card borrowed from a friend, its running ok, although the graphics card sucks... looks like im gonna have to replace both PSU and Graphics Card

It's a tough world we live in

PS

Dell should be shot for that.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Wait til you install the 550W Corsair before ordering a new graphics card. You might find that your 8800GT still works ok.

By installing a weaker graphics card, all you've done is reduce the load on the 375W PSU. This just shows that the PSU is too weak for the 8800GT, not that the 8800GT needs to be replaced.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Yeah thats what i'm hoping for.

I've just had my dad lend me some cash to replace the PSU, i can still send the 550W back to Play when it arrives.

What would you suggest me buy for a more reliable PSU which would last me a long time also? and not fail me like this one Dell has put in.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

If you're going to stick with your 8800GT or buy a new 9800GT, the Corsair 550W will be fine. If you're going to buy a more expensive graphics card, or if you plan on upgrading again in the next few months, go for the Corsair 650W.

Corsair is one of the best PSU manufacturers, and their prices are very reasonable compared to other top-end PSUs.

The links I gave earlier for dabs.com are the cheapest 550/650W Corsairs I could find from reputable retailers offering free delivery. If you find any cheaper online stores, post back here with a link so I can tell you if the store has a good reputation.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

I'm willing to spend on this:
http://www.dabs.com/products/corsair-memory-850w-ultra-quit-80--atx-psu-5GK0.html
What are your thoughts?

I'm also going to update my graphics card, however i am gonna try my 8800GT with a new PSU and if it still works, I've decided to put it to use in the future if i am ever needed to build a new pc should my current one go wrong.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

The Corsair 850W is the same PSU that I'm using to power my 8800GT, but it really is overkill. The 650W is more than enough, unless you're going to be installing 2 graphics cards, which I wouldn't recommend.

The only reason I went for the 850W instead of the 650W is because I know it will last a good 4-5 years (this goes for all Corsairs), and I'm planning on upgrading my graphics card to a top of the range, power-hungry one later this year as well as getting a faster CPU.

Upgrading is a balancing act, so you need to look at how all the components are going to work together. Your 2.4GHz CPU limits your choice of graphics cards slightly. The ones I linked earlier (HD4890 and HD5770) will be fine with a 650W PSU and 2.4GHz quad CPU, and will let you play games at very high settings with high framerates. But if you're thinking of going for one of the higher quality cards (like a £300 HD5870 or a £400 GeForce GTX295), it's going to be bottlenecked by the CPU's speed, meaning the graphics card won't be reaching its full potential.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

What if i plan to upgrade everything at some point down the line? would it still be better to get a 650W or 850W?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

The 850W is only £30 more than the 650W, and the computer will only use the power it requires, so installing the 850W wouldn't mean higher electric bills or power usage.

It's up to you if you want to spend the extra money now to save buying another PSU much later. The 850W is *not* needed for your current setup or for a moderate graphics card upgrade, but if you're going to be upgrading the motherboard, CPU, RAM and installing a top-end graphics card at a later date, then the 850W would be useful to have.

Whichever you go for, the 650W or 850W, as long as it's from a good quality manufacturer like Corsair, it will still be going stong in a few years time.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

OK as you use the 850 yourself, do you know where the cheapest place to buy it is?.

After i receive the PSU i'll reply back here to tell you the results with my 8800 GT also. If it still fails, i'll probably ask for your advice on Graphics Cards then.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Prices change all the time. When you're ready to look at a PSU upgrade, type "Corsair 850w" (or 650W or 750W) into Google Shopping, then use the 'Sort By' box at the top right to re-order the list. The 'Seller Rating' option gives you a good idea as to which websites are ok to buy from.

*http://www.google.co.uk/products?q=corsair+850w&scoring=mrd*

I'm just trying to save you some money by saying a 650W is good enough to fix your problem, but it's up to you if you want to plan ahead like I did and go for the 850W to cover future upgrades. Good luck. Let us know how it goes. :smile:


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Has anyone ordered from Advancetec.co.uk before?
Thats where i oreder the 850W PSU from, but i cant seem to find any information about it being posted or not, but i received a confirmation email saying it had been processed.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

From *http://www.advancetec.co.uk/acatalog/Shopping_Guide.html*


> *When will i receive my order*
> Most items are delivered next day as standard providing the items you have ordered are in stock, otherwise normally within 2-3 working days.


With it being a Bank Holiday in the UK, it should arrive on Tuesday, or Wednesday at the latest. If not, contact [email protected] or 0871 811 8112.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Advance Tec decided to wait til today to tell me their out of Corsair 850's,
can you recommend any reliable websites to purchase from by any chance?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

http://www.microdirect.co.uk/home/p...TX-ATX12V-v2-2--5-year?source=AffiliateWindow


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Here's some more.....

http://www.microdirect.co.uk/Home/Product/41057/Corsair-PSU-850W-CMPSU-850TX-ATX12V-v2-2--5-year - £105 (Availability: in stock)
http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...sfire+Compliant+Power+Supply+?productId=35937 - £105 (Availability: 5 or more)


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Sorry for the delay on the result guys, having trouble with the sales, im waiting for 3 refunds to come back to me as they keep emailing me saying they're out of stock. waiting on
AdvanceTec and Vipergaming for the refund and also waiting on Play for refund on returned 550W PSU.
Just though i'd let you know the delay.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

the new PSU arrived today, but its a TX one?:S and im having trouble screwing it to my case, will this TX psu matter as my old one is different shape?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

These are the dimensions for the Corsair TX 850W, which are standard and should fit in most ATX form factor cases:

15cm(W) x 16cm(L) x 8.6cm(H)
5.9"(W) x 6.3"(L) x 3.4"(H)

You might have to remove the hard drive and unplug some cables to fit it in.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

with dell cases you may have to modify the opening


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Right i see, do you know for any guidelines or videos that show how to modify the case?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

no only what has been posted here which was 

enlarging the opening and realigning the screw holes


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Installed the new PSU, but old graphics card still having faults, so im on a graphics card hunt now


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

What's your price range? Do you prefer ATI or nvidia? Do you want DirectX 10 or 11?

See post#16 for 2 card recommendations. I've just bought a new 1gb HD4890 which allows me to increase the graphics settings and get higher framerates than my 8800GT, but the fan is a bit loud.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

umm i think i prefer Nvidia(even though the last one failed me-.-) and i am not sure what the DirectX10 or 11 does differently

my price range is upto £150 but note that i don't play games as much as i once did, so just a graphics card capable of running games such as oblivion and fallout 3 in high detail
--

How well do you rate your HD4890? and my PC would be directly next to me, so would the fan be irritating?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

£150 will get you an nvidia 9800 or GTX260 (DX10), which both give about the same performance as your 8800GT. The best Radeon for the same kind of price is the HD4890.

DirectX 10:
nvidia GeForce 9800GT 1024mb - £110 - http://www.lambda-tek.com/componentshop/index.pl?origin=gbase19.9&prodID=B277496
nvidia GTX260 896mb - £150 - http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GCA-XNGTX26G8&af=50
nvidia GTX275 896mb - £162 - http://www.comeuro.net/webshop/product.php?productid=70734
Radeon HD4890 1024mb - £135 - http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GC-XR489H1&af=50

DirectX 11 gives better looking graphics in games that are specifically programmed for DX11 (not many at the moment), but the CPU requirements are higher than for a DX10 card.

DirectX 11:
Radeon HD5770 512mb - £123 - http://www.ebuyer.com/product/199404



I was hoping for a more noticable improvement from the HD4890 over the 8800GT. It definitely gives higher framerates at higher graphics settings, just not as much as I was hoping. The 8800GT is still an excellent card, so I'll be keeping it as a backup instead of selling it.

When the HD4890's fan speed is below 50% the card is quiet enough, but is louder than I'm used to when it hits 70-80% under heavy stress. For general desktop usage the fan stays around 40%. Average temperature at 40% fan speed is 40C. At 80% fan speed under heavy stress from a game the temp goes up to 70C.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

do you think an Nvidia is likely to die within 2 years? or is it my old Nvidia died due to a low quality PSU?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

the damage was likely caused by the psu i have had no problems with nvidia cards


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Same here, I've had no problems with nvidia cards when powered by a good quality PSU, even when overclocked.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

So is the nvidia GTX275 the best graphics card that you recommended Koala? or would you still choose the Radeon HD4890 1024mb over that?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

It's down to personal preference as they both give very similar framerates. Some benchmarks say one card is slightly better than the other, and vice verca depending on which games and settings are being used for the test, but the difference is only a couple of fps, nothing noticeable.

To choose between them, you need to compare some other factors. The cheaper card, the HD4890 uses less power under stress and runs at a lower temperature, but is noisier. I've had my card for about a week now and am getting used to the increased noise from the fan compared to the 8800GT, so it's not too much of a problem even though the PC case is on the floor next to my feet.

See if your local PC store will lend you a 4890 for a few days so you can see if the noise is going to put you off buying it, or if they'll exchange it for a more expensive GTX275 if you're not happy with it. If there's no way you can test before buying, I'd recommend going for the HD4890, just be aware that it's going to be a bit louder than your 8800GT.

approx power consumption
HD4890 - 170W idle, 310W load
GTX275 - 140W idle, 340W load

noise levels
HD4890 - 39dB idle, 50dB load
GTX275 - 39dB idle, 42dB load

approx GPU temperature under load
HD4890 - 70-75C
GTX275 - 85-90C


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Eclipse Computers said the Radeon 4890 has been discontinued? is that true?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

No, it's not true. I bought mine last week and they're still on sale at hundreds of other websites. It's one of the most popular mid-range cards available at the moment.

ATI still supports the HD4890 and much earlier cards with driver updates and customer support, so I don't know why Eclipse are saying it's been discontinued..... unless they're trying to pressure you into buying a more expensive card or they're out of stock.


Sapphire HD4890 1gb - £125, free deleivery
http://www.b4udirect.com/Graphics Card/Sapphire Technology/b4u35105369

PowerColor HD4890 1gb - £145
http://www.lambda-tek.com/componentshop/index.pl?origin=gbase22.9&prodID=1777935

Sapphire HD4890 1gb - £153
http://www.comeuro.net/webshop/product.php?productid=74092


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Is there any difference between the original version and the sapphire version?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Sapphire models are usually better than the original reference cards because they use higher quality components and run cooler. They tend to be a bit more expensive than other models, so the b4udirect deal for £125 is worth looking into. I've never used b4udirect though, so I don't know what their customer service is like.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

i googled some reviews, and all were bad unforunately, so i'll stay clear of that. 

i'll check google for some other sites
MicroDirect were good, however they're out of stock on the 4890

What about this?:

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...R5+PCI-Express+Graphics+Card+?productId=37323


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

XFX are one of the better graphics card manufacturers, and £135-140 is a good price. I think their cards come with a lifetime warranty. Aria is a reputable site, I've used them a few times with no problems.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

So is the XFX Ati Radeon 4890, the same as the graphics card you recommended Koala?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Yes, XFX and Sapphire are just 2 different card manufacturers. They work off the same reference design provided by ATI and make some modifications to it, but the clock speeds are the same. The one I bought is the XFX model.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

I've just read that Motherboards can destroy VRam, is that true? or is it whats connected to the Motherboard?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Overheating and weak +12V lines from the PSU can damage VRAM, not the motherboard.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

my new graphics card arrived today, but i'm still getting artifacts now and again, what could be the reason for this?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Please post a screenshot.

Artifacts are usually caused by overheating or a weak PSU, so check the CPU/GPU temperatures and +12V in BIOS, in Windows with no programs running, and while playing a fullscreen game. Post back with all 3 sets of readings.

If the GPU temperature is too high under stress (fullscreen game), check in the ATI control panel to see if the fan speed is being controlled manually or by Catalyst.

Another cause for artifacts is a corrupt driver. Make sure you've uninstalled the old nvidia GeForce driver, then reboot into VGA/Safe mode, disable your antivirus, install the new ATI Catalyst 10.3 driver, reboot and re-enable your antivirus.

It could also be a faulty card, or there could be some dust in the motherboard's PCIE slot or some dirt on the card's gold fingers.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

I've uninstalled all Nvidia Drivers, (uninstalled in Safe Mode) and removed the display driver in device management, then restarted i tried installing the ATI drivers from the disk then i kept bluescreening so i went back in safe mode and removed them too.

My temporary graphics card was ok with no artifcats, just a low quality graphics card

I'm not sure how to do all those tests, but i get artifcats on the log on screen also


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Remove the card and check for dust in the PCIE slot. Make sure both PCIE power cables are firmly inserted into the card, and the clip that holds the card in the slot is firmly locked in position.


1. Go into BIOS and make a note of all the temperatures and voltages.

2. Boot into Windows and run *Everest* (go to Computer>Sensor) to see the temps/volts. Take a screenshot of the readings and save it in Paint or any other image editor as a jpg.

3. Leave Everest running on the desktop and start a fullscreen game. When the artifacts start to appear, alt-tab out of the game back to the desktop, take another screenshot of Everest and save in Paint.

4. Alt-tab back into the game and take a screenshot of the artifacts. Save as jpg.

5. Post back with the BIOS readings and the 3 screenshots showing temps/volts and artifacts.


Just to confirm, you now have a Corsair 850W and an ATI HD4890 installed?

ATI Catalyst 10.3 driver for Vista 32bit: http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=vista32/common-vista32

If Everest doesn't show the graphics temperature, you can use the ATI Catalyst Control Panel. Click Graphics at the top left and select ATI Overdrive.

Example from my computer:


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

the BIOS doesnt give any readings.. just options :S

Debug - Video BIOS 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


C000:0000 U.|...........................IBM............... 761295520...... 
C000:0040 ................07/31/09 04:42..1................c..4c.........' 
C000:0080 PA.S.*..`...........113-HD489XZSF102W.RV790.PCI_EXPRESS.GDDR5... 
C000:00C0 Wekiva RV790 B93102-00 XT 850E/975M 
C000:0100 ..... ...(C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. .ATOMBIO 
C000:0140 SBK-ATI VER011.022.003.000.032494.489ZSF2W.BIN.466547 .108093 
C000:0180 . .B93102\Config.h...$...ATOM..|.b..............'....6... 
C000:01C0 PCIR..`.........|.......ATI ATOMBIOS....t..........?.Y....{A..!. 
C000:0200 U....V.......LP. .^..fPfQfRfSfUfVfW..................f......f.(. 
C000:0240 .....2.......&..&..&........%..%..%....$..DP. u.....C...c.1d.... 
C000:0280 ...LP........DX...Y...f.......fP. .H...fXt.. f....|..j.f_f^f]f[f 
C000:02C0 ZfYfX.............F.f3..F...F..R......DZ..........f........f.\.f 
C000:0300 .L.;.u...f.^.f.N............>[email protected] 
C000:0340 .............|.+l..~.....>p........&f............(f.8f.Jf...PMID 
C000:0380 ...K...............X....S.f........................fPfR.1f...f.. 
C000:03C0 ..fZfX.fPfR.1f...f....fZfX...$....u..:&..u..G.....Ou...F....Q... 


Debug - Unknown 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PCI/AGP 1002-9460: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 1002-AA30: High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 104C-8023: Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 8086-244E: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 8086-2822: Intel(R) ICH8R/ICH9R SATA RAID Controller [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 8086-2916: PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 8086-2930: Intel(R) ICH9 Family SMBus Controller - 2930 [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 8086-2934: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934 [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 8086-2935: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935 [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 8086-2936: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936 [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 8086-2937: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937 [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 8086-2938: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938 [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 8086-2939: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939 [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 8086-293A: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 8086-293C: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 8086-293E: High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 8086-2940: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 2940 [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 8086-294C: Intel(R) 82566DC-2 Gigabit Network Connection [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 8086-29E0: Intel(R) X38 Express Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 29E0 [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 8086-29E1: Intel(R) X38 Express Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 29E1 [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 8086-29E9: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB] 
From Everest

The artifacts appear straight away, as soon as the log in screen shows up, it doesnt need a game running

I also cant install the ATI drivers because it make the resolution very low so Vista blue screens when i try logging on, plus the log on page looks a total mess


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

i may have been mistaken, it could be my monitor, they're like little specs, im not sure if they're classed as artifacts but they tend to show up where there's a blend of colours


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Post a screenshot of the artifacts. If they didn't appear with the other card that you tested, then it's unlikely to be the monitor.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

i cant, if i screenshot them, when i run my mouse over it, they move:S after ive screen shotted too.. so it seems to be not the image


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Hit the PrtScr button, open Paint, create a new image, hit Ctr-V to paste, save as a jpg and post the jpg as an attachment so we can see what the artifacts look like.

It sounds like a driver problem.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

but the artifacts move, surely taking the print screen would just show the image as normal to you? and then all fuzzy to me?
they look like dead pixels or something more than artifacts but they move if i drag my mouse across them.

but here's an update, if i boot safe mode, there are no specs or artifacts


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Safe mode uses the default VGA driver rather than the ATI Catalyst driver, so it's looking even more likely that it's a problem with your driver.

Uninstall ATI Catalyst from Start > Control Panel, reboot into safe mode, disable your antivirus to prevent conflicts, install Catalyst 10.3 (making sure you have the correct one for your version of Vista, either 32 or 64 bit), reboot and set the screen resolution to your usual one. If there are still artifacts, please post a screenshot.

I'll be away from the computer for the next couple of hours. Back about 5pm UK time.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

I uninstalled all video drivers in safe mode then reinstalled ATI ones, but hit a error message along the way about it not being able to detect drivers, ao i restarted into normal mode, and it seems to work fine without no spec or artifacts now, but im gonna try to install the newer ATI drivers to get full use of my card. i'll reply with conclusion in 5

---

Conclusion: everything seems to be ok now, im not sure if i have the ATI control panel installed though


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

I've installed the control panel and all is well  thanks again for all your help, i shall recommend this site to my friends if they have trouble with their computers


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT Help?*

Thanks for the update. I'll mark this thread as solved. :smile:

You can start a new thread if you need any help setting up the Catalyst Control Panel or overclocking.


----------

